# Feel deceived by LP Corp



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

you need to post pics.


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

Here is a pic. As you can see, I chose the alternative method of trimming the ends. In hindsight, I should have just installed the trim OVER the siding. Every video I found online was using the butting method - hence why I did it. I've never installed this stuff before.

I assumed one trim was needed. But as you can see in the pic, if you use one trim piece, the siding extends beyond the face. You can't really tell form this angle, but the siding extends out about 1/4" inch. Totally unacceptable.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Blame whoever sold you the wrong thickness trim? Comes in several versions/thicknesses. Ron


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Daugela said:


> Here is a pic. As you can see, I chose the alternative method of trimming the ends. *In hindsight, I should have just installed the trim OVER the siding.* Every video I found online was using the butting method - hence why I did it. I've never installed this stuff before.


I don't know smartside.... but that trim must come in different thicknesses.

Just curious.... does anyone install trim on top of lap siding.....


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

ront02769 said:


> Blame whoever sold you the wrong thickness trim? Comes in several versions/thicknesses. Ron


Well, on the LP website, there's only one thickness. There are different widths though.....


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Daugela said:


> Well, on the LP website, there's only one thickness. There are different widths though.....


Well... I know AStec comes different thicknesses.... I know it's too late... and maybe LP is crazy... but you would have thought that that fact would be common knowledge.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

All corner trim comes out about like that. Looks correct. I like addind metal behind the siding pieces like step flashing instead of relying on caulk or house wrap, both of which quit working in 3-5 years.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

tinner666 said:


> *All corner trim comes out about like that*. Looks correct. I like addind metal behind the siding pieces like step flashing instead of relying on caulk or house wrap, both of which quit working in 3-5 years.


Not Hardi......

OP says the lap comes out beyond the trim 1/4 inch.... altough it does not appear to in the picture.....and it does look pretty close to correct....????

OP... Are you sure your starter is not too wide/high... causing your lap to extend too far out..??


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Best pix I could find. I always clip the tips to keep the water in the groove, so to speak.

The corner trim sticks out about 1/4 past the siding here too. It eliminates the sawtooth pattern you'd have otherwise.
I'm a firm believer in keeping the water to the outside of the siding.


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Not Hardi......
> 
> OP says the lap comes out beyond the trim 1/4 inch.... altough it does not appear to in the picture.....and it does look pretty close to correct....????
> 
> OP... Are you sure your starter is not too wide/high... causing your lap to extend too far out..??


Yes, the siding come sout beyond the face, but in the picture, I've doubled up the trim to accommodate it. So each trim is 3/4" thick. Total 1.5"


----------



## ParagonEx (Sep 14, 2011)

We always order the 5/4" Smart trim for our LP installations. That way we avoid having to deal with what you are.


----------



## Daugela (May 3, 2013)

ParagonEx said:


> We always order the 5/4" Smart trim for our LP installations. That way we avoid having to deal with what you are.


I wish I knew it existed when I started the project. Suppose that's my fault, but the lumber yards should have told me my options. I'm at a dilema now. 

Half of the barn has the 4/4 doubled up. Do I go with the 5/4 for the remaining? 

I also have another problem. 

As you look at the side of the barn, directly above the garage door header, I will have a horizontal 1x4 piece of trim extending the entire width of the barn. Below this trim is all lap siding. 

Above it will be LP panels. 

If I install the 5/4 horizontal trim and then place panels above it, when I cover the seams with the 4/4 trim, the 4/4 trim will extend beyond the face of the 5/4 horizontal piece. 

Hard to explain. Once the 5/4 horizontal piece goes up, I will put up the panels above it which are 7/16" thick. When the 4/4 trim goes on top of the panels in between the seams, the thickness of the 4/4, 3/4" and the thickness of the panel will make the vertical 4/4 trim pieces extend beyond the 5/4 piece. The 5/4 is 1" thick. 

Does that make sense??


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Daugela said:


> I wish I knew it existed when I started the project. Suppose that's my fault, but the lumber yards should have told me my options. I'm at a dilema now.
> 
> Half of the barn has the 4/4 doubled up. Do I go with the 5/4 for the remaining?
> 
> ...


If yu were at a full service yard (not big box) and discussed the project with them and asked them to help figure things out, they should have offered you up trim options. But if you just went in and ordered, they don't really have an obligation to do that. Maybe just as an aside "ya know some people like to use this thicker trim" but no more than that. If I plan an project and order the wrong stuff, my problem. That said, other than cost the doubled up looks fine. Ron


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I have trouble understanding why Smartside would do that.... they must realize that customers don't want their lap extending beyond the trim..No????

Do any of you apply trim over lap siding... I guess I always butt.

And if their trim is that thin.... is there a problem with premakeing your outside corners.... maybe not.... just seems wobbly to me...

Best


----------



## LPSmartSide (Jul 20, 2012)

*Hi Daugela, LP SmartSide siding does offer several thicknesses and sizes of trim which can been seen in its product catalog, available on its website. LP is also happy to contact you outside of DIY Chatroom and work to best resolve the situation. An LP representative is happy to visit the job site to better understand your needs. Please let us know your feedback. Thank you, Patrick
*


----------

